# Water Proof Detergent?



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

So some of my gore tex is starting to show a little wear and soakn up a little moisture. I know there are detergents out there that are supposed to remedy this but thats about all I know(literally). So wut do u guys use??? thanx!


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

TX Direct spray on. Wash your stuff, spray it on and throw them in the dryer. Done!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*iliketohike*

I, through virtue of entirely too much freetime, have discovered video on Marmot's website about caring for outdoor items, such as down, and goretex. Got to Marmot.com and look for videos instructing you on such items. I would give you the link, but that would require finding it, and I don't have that much time right now.


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

Sun and dirt can kill the DWR on you goretex. I'd wash it in case it's dirty, they sell all kinds of special wash detergents. Nikwax and Toko both make good washing products. There's also a bargin detergent for synthetics that you can find at most sporting good places. Don't use regular detergent! 
I've used the Nixwax spray on DWR for hardshells, works pretty well (gives a funky smell to the jacket for a week or two). I've also used Revive-ex, which I think is a Gore product. Some of the DWR revivers do want you to throw them in the dryer to "cook" the polymer into the fabric. Good luck.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I've used Nixwax in the past with average results. I now top it off with;

SILICONE WATER-GUARD 12-fl. oz. aerosol :: Silicone Water-Guard :: Waterproofing :: Atsko

Can't beat the price, it works great for just about everything. Get it at Walmarts.


----------

